# New 250Rs Owners



## Christinewines (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
My husband and I knew we made the right choice for our new TT when we found this group/forum. We are excited to be new Outback owners - we picked up our 2013 250RS on Monday - our first wedding anniversary....we didn't expect the traditional gift would change from paper to TT for us! I have an 8 year old step-daughter who is going to be thrilled at her new bunk beds this weekend when we take it locally to check everything out. Our two terriers have also made themselves at home on the couch while we we have been getting stocked with our gear, but we are happy to know we have enough room for them in the awesome king size bed, too. We hope to one day join a Northeast Rally - can wait to find out where 2013's will be! Looking forward to being part of this group!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new purchase! We have a 250RS as well and we LOVE it. This was our first year in it and made our longest trip with it... WA to MT. All-in-all we have spent 28 nights in it over the summer and it performed very well. Spacious and comfortable!

You made a great choice- welcome to the forum and glad to see you are taking her our for a first voyage soon!

S


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your purchase!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats and Welcome!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Great choice with the 250RS!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------

